# Does anyone else give their pets dumb nicknames?



## naturetable (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm being made fun of (in a playful way) for giving my pets ridiculus nicknames, aside from their regular names. Peter is Big P, Pedro, Big Man. Lenny is Leonard Nimoy, Blinky, Little Big Man... I could go on... 

Does anyone else do this? I thought everyone did, but apparently not. I've set up a pet nickname blog, to prove my point - if anyone wants to post their pics and nicknames to help, get in touch! 

http://petnicknames.blogspot.com/


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, Pebbles & Twinky already ARE nic-names. Their full names are
Pebbelino Champignon and Twinkiana Zuccini. *haha* I love giving ridiculous names. 
But Twinky is also called Fatty or Butterball. 
And Pebbles is Sharky (she looks like a shark sometimes from the side).


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

My cat Pazzo also goes by Doobie, Donuts, Padonuts, Dooby Doo, Pazzo Padone.
My cat Mac - Meeky, Meekaboiz, Buddy-Meruddy.
My dog Rumer - Rumer james, Booboo.
My rat Anaitis - Bean, Nater Bean.
My hamster Pippa - Pip-Meister, Pippa-Monster.
Higgins - Higgy, Higgy-Butt, Higs, Higster, Mr. Higgins.
I think that is it XD


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I god where do I start.
My cat Pebbles is: P-Fuzz, pee-wee, squib, peddles, Peebs
my cat Tony is Toblerone, Bone head, Tiny Tony, and Toes
Cat Jill is, Squilly, Jillington
My rat Muffin is, Muffintops, Mister Muffit, Lard ( and some names i wont list due to them being funny but slighty innapropriate)
Curly the rat is, Curly Q, Fry face
Peaches the rat is, Peachy-kee, peachfuzz, suncup
my rabbit Syd is Prancer, fruitcake, and pshyco.
So yes we give out pets odd nicknames xD
OH and our cat Stumpy is lovingly called, Dumpy...


----------



## rat_cuddler (Sep 11, 2009)

My boyfriend has you beat. lol He has made up a song for my himi dumbo girl.
Ner name is Bella and he sings her "Bella caloose and mocking rat is a fine rat, with fuzzy feet, and furry nose she love the kisses. . . . " He changes the ending daily, but he keeps that part. Other wise we just add monster to the end of each of the animals names. Oh yeah Puss in Boots, we just call Pussling most of the time.


----------



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

I call my snake Pheobsterdoodles... her name is pheobe lol


----------



## naturetable (Aug 12, 2008)

Haaaha! Yay - it's not just me


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Our beagle, Misty is "Mistletoe", "SneakerPeakers", "Mistifer", and "Funny Face McGuffin"
And Rhapsody my black berk my mother calls "Rat-City".


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

I call my pets ridiculous names too (sometimes the the same names too)
Rats:
Frankie- Frankster, Frank Lee, Lil' Frankie
Kandy- Kan Kee, Kan of Peas
Cats:
Gizmo- Gimmo, Gizzy
Monster- Monder, Monsta, "Evil Kitty"
Dogs:
Belle- Belle Belle, Isa Belle Belle, Lil' Belle Belle, Belly Belle
Turtles:
Crush- Rex


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Several of my kids have nicknames. 

Twitch (ferret) was nicknamed "The Beast" by the vet, even though she is my smallest ferret. We also call her Twitchkins and Twitchy.

Damien (ferret) is nicknamed "The Bear" due to his size. He is also called Big Boy, Fat Butt, and Tadpole. Tadpole is actually his middle name. Damien Tadpole Clarke.

Kale (ferret) is nicknamed "Chicken" due to his initials. KFC, Kale Felix Clarke. 

Lilith (RIP) (ferret) was nicknamed "Lil Bit". She was also called by her full name Lilith Brenna Clarke, Lilly, Baby Girl, and Lilkins.

Ramman (cat) is called Mama's Boy, Big Boy, Little Man

Bailey (dog) is called "Dumb as rocks" on a regular basis. He's just special. 

Sydney (bird) is called Syd and Loud-mouth.

Thriller (snake) has a bad nickname I should not post. Lets just say he likes to try and bite me on a regular basis.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

I usually call Frosty baby, or Frost, Frost-baby, Fatty, and some other nicknames. But those are what I normally call her haha.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

*waves hand in the air wildly* I dooo!

Romeo- Romface, Rombutt, Romeorat, Rexybaby, Fatface (jokingly), Baby, Romrat, Rom, Silly boy, Rommlet.

Snitch- Snitchy, Snitchel, Snitchybaby, Silly little siamese, Crazy boy, Snitchyspaz, Spazznut.

Andrea- Kittahn, Crazy kitty, Princess, Queen.

Bobby- Bobinator, Fatface, Fullfinator, Bob. 

Lulu- Lulubelle, Loo, the Beast.

Branch- Branchybaby, Frogface 

Sterling- Stersilver, Ster, The Crazy Freak, and my personal favorite: "YOU PERVERT." (Proud cut gelding, still loves mares)

Dolly- Dollgirl, Doll, Crazy, Psyco, Appy. (crazy mare)

Buddy- Buddyboy, wimp, wussface. (cowardly but giant horse)


I make fun of my pet's weights alot I think. A lot of my names have Face at the end. LOL. Non of the seemingly rude names are intended as mean, I love all of my babies.


----------



## Werepuppy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hehe i have a few for my rats.

Serenity - Lady (after i found she drinks water by scooping it with her paws)
Tasmania - Tas, Iddybidders, Eep
Toffee - Toff-toff
Rosetta - Rose, Rosey, Fatty, Bubbas
Possum - Poss, Doobie (from the magic roundabout), Stoner (coz she looks constantly stoned!)
Inky - Alpha (coz she's the alpha rat), Inkaroo, Inkaroonie


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Rats:
Nibbler: Nibby, Nibby Noo, Fatty, Lady
Noelle: Ellie, Ellie Lou, Noellie

Crested Gecko:
Bazil: Baz, Baz The Spaz, etc.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I just call them both "my boys", "baybeh" (actually baby, but I pronounce it that way), and "balls of fur". 

I call Amontillado "Monty". It's hard to get "Amontillado" out every time I talk to/about him. (It's pronounced "Uh-mon-tee-yah-doe", by the way... it's a type of wine though I named him after the Edgar Allen Poe story "The Cask of Amontillado".)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Spike: Spikeasaurus, Spikey, ****, Shpike

Max (RIP): Maximus

Gizmo: Gizmundo

Oy:.... Oy


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive been calling Walnut nutsicle lately too cuz its cold out haha


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I call my dog named maggie "Magars" and my dog molly "Molmol" my goldfish's name is Sharky, my girl cat named misty "Misters" and my other cat's name is Sir Timothy, but we call him timmy


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

my dogs names lillian but she goes by lillie, lil, lillie-pie, monster, sweet pea, sugar-pie, wee (saying her name as wee wee instead of lillie, it just got dropped to wee though) and so on, shes got tons of names
cat-beatrice- bea, bea bea, angel kitty and beezus
rats- tilly- that is her nickname, her full names Atilla
Adelaide-usually goes by addie
percie and piper dont have any yet
my first rats name was claudia louise and she went by claudia, claudie, ms. louise and my favorite cladula (kinda like dracula...idk why it just came to me


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Rats:
Nibbler: Nibby, Nibby Noo, Fatty, Lady.
Noelle: Ellie, Ellie Lou, Noellie.
Nina: Nini, Panini, Little One.
Gingerale: Ginger, Ging, Ginny.

Reptiles/Amphibians:
Bazil: Baz, Baz The Spaz, Razzle Bazil. 
Russ: Fussy Russy, Russy 
Ignatius: Iggy


----------

